# LMU Housing Opportunity



## skipper (May 30, 2013)

I'm an alum of the LMU Screenwriting graduate program and I'm moving out of the room I've been renting the last three years and offered to help find a new tenant. They're looking for a female renter. Rent is $650/month, all utilities included. You could live here for a full year and pay half what you'd pay to live on campus for only 8 months.

The room is in a house in Westchester, only 2 miles from campus. You'd be renting from a very nice married couple who you would share the house with (it sounds weird but it's a pretty common setup in this area, since LMU is in a large residential neighborhood). The neighborhood is quiet with tons of parking. Biking distance to school, walking distance to grocery stores, banks, a few restaurants, In-N-Out, and a food truck gathering on the first Friday of every month.

The room comes fully furnished with a twin bed, chair, desk, tv, and bookshelves, and you'd have a private bathroom. You would share the kitchen, pantry, and freezer, but have a mini-fridge in the room. They have a large German shepherd, so you have to be comfortable with dogs.

This is a really great place for someone who wants a quiet place to live with no roommate drama. I think it would be a nice, stress-free place for a first year grad student to settle in and get accustomed to the neighborhood and the city without distracting you from classes.

Private message me if you're interested or want more details!


----------

